# Guia para invertir en oro y plata de Michael Maloney



## tito346 (26 Ago 2011)

Alguien ha leído el libro???
opiniones???


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ago 2011)

cri cri cri cri..................


----------



## Depeche (26 Ago 2011)

Yo lo he leido, y me parece un libro muy recomendable.


----------



## tito346 (26 Ago 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> cri cri cri cri..................



?¿?¿??¿?¿?


----------



## Mazaldeck (26 Ago 2011)

tito346 dijo:


> ?¿?¿??¿?¿?



Creo que era una broma: como nadie contestaba se escuchan hasta los grillos.

::


----------



## Palasaca (26 Ago 2011)

Teniendo en cuenta que salio publicado justo antes del gran crahs de Lehman Brothers en septiembre del 2008 pues es una maravilla. Ha llovido mucho desde entonces y haría falta uno nuevo que pusiera en orden todo lo acontecido desde entonces y como piensa ahora que desde el 2008 ya han pasado 3 añitos de nada...


----------



## Violator (26 Ago 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que salio publicado justo antes del gran crahs de Lehman Brothers en septiembre del 2008 pues es una maravilla. Ha llovido mucho desde entonces y haría falta uno nuevo que pusiera en orden todo lo acontecido desde entonces y como piensa ahora que desde el 2008 ya han pasado 3 añitos de nada...



Puese ahora piensa que el oro se va a ir a 15000$ la onza con la hiperinflaci'on del dolar y la plata por su uso industrial tender'a a un ratio 1:10...


----------



## tito346 (26 Ago 2011)

Encontré las primeras páginas del libro que para hacerse una idea de que va puede valer...
Leer PDF Online: primeras paginas guia para invertir en oro y plata - alfaguara.com | Biblioteca Virtual LibroSinTinta.com

lo que me parece es que es un poco en plan cantar virtudes de los metales preciosos y luego a la hora de la verdad poco sobre como invertir con ellos, además el autor tiene una página donde vende oro y plata.

mi opinión no es valida que no lo he leído pero así a vote pronto...


----------



## calimero215 (26 Ago 2011)

Yo he leido el libro y por la portada parece que quiere venderte el secreto para hacerte rico pero en realidad es un muy buen libro y que si tenemos en cuenta que fue publicado en agosto de 2008 y viendo lo que ha ido pasando, el tío lo esta clavando hasta ahora.

Empieza en las primeras paginas diciendo que ahora mismo el oro esta a casi 1000 dolares la onza y la plata a menos de 20 dolares. "Por el momento no se ha equivocado en que seguiría subiendo" Es mas un libro de historia del sistema monetario y como es este el que ha echo caer a los imperios de la historia.

Muy recomendable


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (27 Ago 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que salio publicado justo antes del gran crahs de Lehman Brothers en septiembre del 2008 pues es una maravilla. Ha llovido mucho desde entonces y haría falta uno nuevo que pusiera en orden todo lo acontecido desde entonces y como piensa ahora que desde el 2008 ya han pasado 3 añitos de nada...



Estamos peor que entonces, y los fundamentales son mejores. El horizonte de inversión de Mike Maloney puede abarcar hasta finales de esta década.

Este libro dentro de algunos años será legendario. El titulo es engañoso, ya que Maloney se dedica a exponer por qué hay que invertir en oro y plata, haciendo un ligero y entretenido recorrido por la historia del dinero y las divisas, y sólo al final habla sobre la inversión en si misma.

Por cierto, el libro está publicado por Kiyosaki, lo que demuestra que Kiyosaki no es el típico vendeburras sino un lince de los negocios.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (7 Dic 2011)

Voy a reflotar el hilo 

¿Alguien sabe donde conseguir el libro físico en España? Llevo un tiempo buscándolo y no hay manera....

Gracias!!


----------



## necho (7 Dic 2011)

En Amazon España lo ofrecen pero está agotado. Para el otro año con suerte lo tienen :8:


----------



## Palasaca (7 Dic 2011)

Empieza por E, termina por Y, en medio una B o


----------



## Crisis Warrior (7 Dic 2011)

En España no lo encuentro por ningún lado no hay manera, ni subastas ni nada, todo lo que hay es del extranjero, ¿como puede ser esto?. ::


----------



## Palasaca (7 Dic 2011)

Yo lo compre de vendedor UK y en Español sin ningún problema. Me arriesgué porque me pasaba lo mismo que a ti; no aparecía por ninguna parte, así que eb-y. fue mi opción.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 Dic 2011)

tito346 dijo:


> Alguien ha leído el libro???
> opiniones???



si no ando equivocado es un compro-vendo oro yanqui. Allí se convence a la gente de estas maneras, son muy numereros y teatrales, como los que vendían crecepelos en el oeste. 

Pues eso, muy americano.


----------



## landasurf (8 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> si no ando equivocado es un compro-vendo oro yanqui. Allí se convence a la gente de estas maneras, son muy numereros y teatrales, como los que vendían crecepelos en el oeste.
> 
> Pues eso, muy americano.



Leetelo anda, leetelo y despues nos cuentas. Eso si, no comentes nada a tu MDD, a ver si no te va a dejar fundirte los 20 pavos que cuesta...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 Dic 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Leetelo anda, leetelo y despues nos cuentas. Eso si, no comentes nada a tu MDD, a ver si no te va a dejar fundirte los 20 pavos que cuesta...



Lo de invertir en oro no es nada nuevo. Parto de que casi todo lo que hay está inventado. Una newsletter de un broker barcelonés que uso me dice: 
"ACTUALIZACIÓN DE PRODUCTOS •	REBAJA DEL TAMAÑO DE LA OPERACIÓN MÍNIMA EN CRUCES CON EL ORO
A partir de Diciembre 2011, el tamaño mínimo para operar en Oro será de 1 Onza Troy."

Por eso ni pienso leerme las bondades del oro de este señor ni hacer un zulo en mi casa ni alquilar cajas de seguridad. 
De información hay bastante en el foro si se quiere "entender", que no es lo mismo que "leer".


----------



## landasurf (8 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> Lo de invertir en oro no es nada nuevo. Parto de que casi todo lo que hay está inventado. Una newsletter de un broker barcelonés que uso me dice:
> "ACTUALIZACIÓN DE PRODUCTOS •	REBAJA DEL TAMAÑO DE LA OPERACIÓN MÍNIMA EN CRUCES CON EL ORO
> A partir de Diciembre 2011, el tamaño mínimo para operar en Oro será de 1 Onza Troy."
> 
> ...



Pues no parece que haya entendido usted mucho cuando anda dudando sobre si comprar o no un triste soberano de 300 pavos.


----------



## necho (8 Dic 2011)

Haya paz señores!

Al lio, en eBay USA se consigue en español por un precio razonable. Sólo aseguraos que lo envíen con "shipment number" que si no, no llegan. A mí nunca me llego uno que pedí (de distinta temática). Afortunadamente el vendedor fue consciente y me reintegro lo pagado.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 Dic 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Pues no parece que haya entendido usted mucho cuando anda dudando sobre si comprar o no un triste soberano de 300 pavos.



Hay diferentes concepciones del destino del dinero en las familias.

Esto entra en el campo de lo personal que referí como anécdota. 

Pero en cualquier caso no debo rendirle cuentas a usted.


----------



## Eldenegro (8 Dic 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Leetelo anda, leetelo y despues nos cuentas. Eso si, no comentes nada a tu MDD, a ver si no te va a dejar fundirte los 20 pavos que cuesta...





landasurf dijo:


> Pues no parece que haya entendido usted mucho cuando anda dudando sobre si comprar o no un triste soberano de 300 pavos.



Creo que te estas pasando y ensañando. No todo el mundo tiene las mismas concepciones ni los mismos valores. En mi casa, mis padres y mis hermanos me miran raro cuando les dije hace años que habia comprado onzas de plata a 16 euros. Mi mujer tambien. Hoy ya no me mira tan mal porque ha visto que su valor a subido y ha asumido que yo tengo un hobby de hacer coleccion (de hecho ya me regala alguna moneda de vez en cuando )

Y si tu tienes tan clara la inversion en metales, ¿por que no te pasas por los hilos del oro y la plata y nos lo demuestras?


----------



## Palasaca (8 Dic 2011)

Lo importante es el concepto (montado, Airbag) - YouTube

PD sobre todo en el día de la inmaculada *concepción* o


----------



## Atanor (8 Dic 2011)

El libro merece la pena como cultura general sobre los metales. Yo lo pillé en español en Amazon UK, y por lo que veo todavía lo tienen disponible: Guia Para Invertir en Oro y Plata: Todo Lo Que Necesitas Saber Para Obtener Ganancias de los Metales Preciosos, Ahora! = Guide to Investing in Gold an Padre Rico Advisors: Amazon.co.uk: Michael Maloney: Books


----------



## Crisis Warrior (8 Dic 2011)

Señores.....Lo que está claro es que cada uno tiene el nivel que tiene, puede que para alguien tener una Krugerrand de 1300€ en casa sea una pasada, en cambio para otros eso no es mas que calderilla, cada uno participa en este juego con las cartas que tiene y de la mejor manera posible.

Lo de comprar en el extranjero de momento va a ser que no, no tengo cuenta paypal ni quiero hacerla, mi inglés es mas bien flojo (aunque lo estoy arreglando) y no me da para discutir sobre los problemas que puedan surgir en un envío internacional. Seguiré buscando...


----------



## landasurf (8 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Creo que te estas pasando y ensañando. No todo el mundo tiene las mismas concepciones ni los mismos valores. En mi casa, mis padres y mis hermanos me miran raro cuando les dije hace años que habia comprado onzas de plata a 16 euros. Mi mujer tambien. Hoy ya no me mira tan mal porque ha visto que su valor a subido y ha asumido que yo tengo un hobby de hacer coleccion (de hecho ya me regala alguna moneda de vez en cuando )
> 
> Y si tu tienes tan clara la inversion en metales, ¿por que no te pasas por los hilos del oro y la plata y nos lo demuestras?



No, no me ensaño. Pero un comentario desafortunado suele llevar a otro... sobre todo cuando no se tiene idea de lo que se habla y se aseveran cosas como la siguiente:

_"si no ando equivocado es un compro-vendo oro yanqui. Allí se convence a la gente de estas maneras, son muy numereros y teatrales, como los que vendían crecepelos en el oeste. 

Pues eso, muy americano."_

¿Le parece esto el libro de Michael Maloney?


----------



## landasurf (8 Dic 2011)

Eldenegro dijo:


> Creo que te estas pasando y ensañando. No todo el mundo tiene las mismas concepciones ni los mismos valores. En mi casa, mis padres y mis hermanos me miran raro *cuando les dije hace años que habia comprado onzas de plata a 16 euros*. Mi mujer tambien. Hoy ya no me mira tan mal porque ha visto que su valor a subido y ha asumido que yo tengo un hobby de hacer coleccion (de hecho ya me regala alguna moneda de vez en cuando )
> 
> Y si tu tienes tan clara la inversion en metales, ¿por que no te pasas por los hilos del oro y la plata y nos lo demuestras?



Por otra parte, es usted un gran inversor. ¿Para que quiere que yo le demuestre nada?


----------



## landasurf (8 Dic 2011)

Atanor dijo:


> El libro merece la pena como cultura general sobre los metales. Yo lo pillé en español en Amazon UK, y por lo que veo todavía lo tienen disponible: Guia Para Invertir en Oro y Plata: Todo Lo Que Necesitas Saber Para Obtener Ganancias de los Metales Preciosos, Ahora! = Guide to Investing in Gold an Padre Rico Advisors: Amazon.co.uk: Michael Maloney: Books



En Amazon España tambien esta, nuevo, por 8 euros + 3 de envio, aunque parece que es el ultimo. Recomendable 100%, a ver cuanto dura 

Guia Para Invertir en Oro y Plata: Todo Lo Que Necesitas Saber Para Obtener Ganancias de los Metales Preciosos, Ahora! = Guide to Investing in Gold an Padre Rico Advisors: Amazon.es: Michael Maloney: Libros


----------



## Gotterdamerung (8 Dic 2011)

Imprescindible


----------



## macalu (8 Dic 2011)

bueno pues como estoy pensando en la inversion en oro y plata y soy nuevo acabo de pillarme el libro total 11,08 euros
saludos


----------



## landasurf (8 Dic 2011)

macalu dijo:


> bueno pues como estoy pensando en la inversion en oro y plata y soy nuevo acabo de pillarme el libro total 11,08 euros
> saludos



A durado lo mismo que un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio :Aplauso:


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 Dic 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> A durado lo mismo que un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio :Aplauso:



HA DURADO va con H. 

Y tú vas de sobrado cuando eres un soplagaitas. 

No opino ni opiné sobre el libro, y tampoco me he referido a las cualidades de tu santa madre y tu familia. 

Entiendes?. O te hago un croquis?.


----------



## landasurf (8 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> HA DURADO va con H.
> 
> Y tú vas de sobrado cuando eres un soplagaitas.
> 
> ...



Lo que entiendo es tu frustracion, pero chico, tu te has casado con ella. A ver si hay suerte con los siguientes 300 pavos...


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 Dic 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Lo que entiendo es tu frustracion, pero chico, tu te has casado con ella. A ver si hay suerte con los siguientes 300 pavos...



Con memos como tú sobran las palabras. Ciao!


----------



## Eldenegro (8 Dic 2011)

¿podriamos dejar la competicion de a ver quien mea de mas arriba y ceñirnos al hilo?


----------



## landasurf (8 Dic 2011)

domenecb dijo:


> Con memos como tú sobran las palabras. Ciao!



Suerte calzonazos, te hara falta


----------



## Crisis Warrior (8 Dic 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> En Amazon España tambien esta, nuevo, por 8 euros + 3 de envio, aunque parece que es el ultimo. Recomendable 100%, a ver cuanto dura
> 
> Guia Para Invertir en Oro y Plata: Todo Lo Que Necesitas Saber Para Obtener Ganancias de los Metales Preciosos, Ahora! = Guide to Investing in Gold an Padre Rico Advisors: Amazon.es: Michael Maloney: Libros



Desaparezco un momento y vuela....:: cagontó!!!


----------



## necho (8 Dic 2011)

Yo creo que estos dos se conocen de atrás


----------



## Palasaca (8 Dic 2011)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Desaparezco un momento y vuela....:: cagontó!!!



¿De verdad quieres el libro? a ver si alguien tiene 2...


----------



## FoSz2 (8 Dic 2011)

En amazon usa y uk lo teneis disponible en español.

El nuevo más barato que el de segunda mano ::


----------



## Dekalogo10 (9 Dic 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> Suerte calzonazos, te hara falta



Vale, estoy contigo )

EDITO: Disculpas por interrumpir el hilo, no caí en la cuenta que entrando al trapo con landasurf era lo único que lográbamos.


----------



## A427406 (9 Dic 2011)

El audiolibro en inglés lo puedes encontar en el internet for free.
No se si puedo dejar aquí el enlace.

Slds,
S.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (10 Dic 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> ¿De verdad quieres el libro? a ver si alguien tiene 2...



A ver si hay alguien, llegaríamos a un acuerdo....o


----------



## Palasaca (11 Dic 2011)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> A ver si hay alguien, llegaríamos a un acuerdo....o



Hola, Pues dicen que en amazon todavía quedan, también te ofrecen oírlo on-line vía youtube. El de hombre rico hombre pobre lo encontré en latino y es un poco tostón.

Yo de Maloney sólo tengo el mio, si te lo vendo tendría que pillarme otro en ebay y los precios allí oscilan entre 13,50€ y 15€ incluyendo envío. 

Además de los gastos que conlleva acercarme Barna a entregartelo en mano (creo que como yo que eres de la zona BCN)

Vamos que si de verdad lo quieres te lo ofrezco por 15€ + un capuchino :fiufiu: 

PD Entiendo que te sale más caro que pedirlo por las plataformas de venta on-line pero es que yo no quiero quedarme sin mi libro :´( y menos tener que volver a poner dinero para volver a adquirirlo. :


----------



## fff (11 Dic 2011)

No entiendo tanto interes en un libro ya publicado y no actualizado... este foro sí está actualizado


----------



## Useem (11 Dic 2011)

FoSz2 dijo:


> En amazon usa y uk lo teneis disponible en español.
> 
> El nuevo más barato que el de segunda mano ::



esto es un buen libro, yo lo compre:
Rich Dad's Advisors: Guide to Investing In Gold and Silver: Protect Your Financial Future

Amazon.com: Rich Dad's Advisors: Guide to Investing In Gold and Silver: Protect Your Financial Future (9780446510998): Michael Maloney: Books

cuesta 10 dolares que son 6 euros, merece la pena.

yo compre varios libros ya que los precios son para reirse.


----------



## Useem (11 Dic 2011)

aqui hay una version en español:


Guia para invertir en oro y plata
Amazon.com: Guia para invertir en oro y plata (Guide to Investing in Gold and Silver) (Spanish Edition) (Rich Dad Advisors) (Padre Rico Advisors) (9786071105349): Michael Maloney: Books


-


----------



## Useem (11 Dic 2011)

fff dijo:


> No entiendo tanto interes en un libro ya publicado y no actualizado... este foro sí está actualizado




de mi experiencia, un libro siempre es mas fiable, en internet hay muchos chalados que escriben muchas tonterias, un libro es mas de fiar.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (11 Dic 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Yo de Maloney sólo tengo el mio, si te lo vendo tendría que pillarme otro en ebay y los precios allí oscilan entre 13,50€ y 15€ incluyendo envío.
> 
> Además de los gastos que conlleva acercarme Barna a entregartelo en mano (creo que como yo que eres de la zona BCN)
> 
> ...



Me lo pienso en serio, pero mas que nada porque entiendo que deshacerte del libro es una pu***a, pese a todo me parece una buena oferta, te diré algo en unos días por si te sigue interesando. Lo del capuchino dalo por hecho.



fff dijo:


> No entiendo tanto interes en un libro ya publicado y no actualizado... este foro sí está actualizado



Si no he entendido mal el libro habla de bases, de datos que corroboran que la plata y el oro son una buena inversión, me interesa por eso, porque es un libro de bases, que esté actualizado o no para mí es lo de menos, pues solo seria añadir mas datos para ratificar mas aún todavía que de lo que escribe el tío tiene razón.



Useem dijo:


> aqui hay una version en español:
> 
> Guia para invertir en oro y plata
> Amazon.com: Guia para invertir en oro y plata (Guide to Investing in Gold and Silver) (Spanish Edition) (Rich Dad Advisors) (Padre Rico Advisors) (9786071105349): Michael Maloney: Books
> -



Es en español pero no está en España, y como ya he dicho antes paso de los problemas que esto pueda acarrear.
No entiendo como es tan difícil encontrar este libro en nuestro país, he preguntado en un montón de librerías y en todas se me han quedado mirando con una cara :S.


----------



## arricoo (11 Dic 2011)

El viernes me lo envió amazon USA junto con otros 2. Lo malo es que me llegarán en la última semana de Enero. Pero bueno, será por lecturas pendientes que tengo...


----------



## Beto (12 Dic 2011)

No consigo situarme en amazon usa. Alguien me sabe decir los gastos de envio y como hacer el pedido?

Gracias!!!


----------



## Palasaca (12 Dic 2011)

OK Crisis Warrior, cualquier cosa ya por privado.

A mi me sorprendió encontrar en una zona duty free otro libro "el flujo del dinero" de Kiyosaki y aproveché, el verlo físicamente y a 8,99€ fue una tentación. 

De todas formas te animo a que pruebes primero a comprarlo on-line en cualquier plataforma; registrarte, paypal, etc al principio es un poco lío pero nadie nace aprendido, yo soy un poco zoquete y lo conseguí. 

Ahora me sirve para comprar y vender cosas que no encontraría con facilidad en una tienda física y ofrecer otras que alguien busca en otra parte de España, incluso una vez yo tenía un cacharro que le interesó a un Italiano.


----------



## Useem (16 Dic 2011)

Beto dijo:


> No consigo situarme en amazon usa. Alguien me sabe decir los gastos de envio y como hacer el pedido?
> 
> Gracias!!!



aqui tienes los precios de envio a a España:

Amazon.com Help: Europe


----------



## Beto (17 Dic 2011)

Useem dijo:


> aqui tienes los precios de envio a a España:
> 
> Amazon.com Help: Europe



gracias, ahora miro!


----------



## vigocelta (18 Dic 2011)

Buenas lo hay en ebay en compralo ya por unos 16€ envio gratis desde inglaterra
Y también en amazon españa por unos 15€+3€ de envio
Yo ya me pille el mio ya os contaré

Saludos


----------



## Palasaca (21 Dic 2011)

Bueno y después ¿qué? lo digo porque ese libro es del año 2008 y han pasado bastantes cosas desde entonces y....¿Hay algo en español que siga la línea del libro?

Por supuesto, aquí tenéis resúmenes semanales de las principales noticias conectamos directamente con la gente de Maloney y en Español!!!

Canal de GoldOROSilverPLATA - YouTube

:

Gracias...


----------



## Crisis Warrior (21 Dic 2011)

Palasaca dijo:


> Por supuesto, aquí tenéis resúmenes semanales de las principales noticias conectamos directamente con la gente de Maloney y en Español!!!
> 
> Canal de GoldOROSilverPLATA - YouTube
> 
> ...



Información por un tubo...jeje que nos hace falta.

Gracias Palasaca!!


----------



## Wolfpack (22 Dic 2011)

Aquí va mi regalo de navidad :X

Adjunto el libro en *inglés *en pdf. Creo que está completo. A ver si alguien que lo tenga lo puede confirmar


----------



## necho (22 Dic 2011)

Wolfpack dijo:


> Aquí va mi regalo de navidad :X
> 
> Adjunto el libro en *inglés *en pdf. Creo que está completo. A ver si alguien que lo tenga lo puede confirmar



Como le den un toque a Calopez por estar distribuyendo en su foro material con derechos de autor nos vamos a reír. Que tu intención es buena, eso no lo discuto. Pero el que quiera el libro de esta manera puede echar mano de San Google y al igual que tú, seguro lo encuentra también.


----------



## arricoo (16 Ene 2012)

Bueno, pues recibí los libros antes de lo que esperaba, y ya he leído el de Maloney. Os dejo:

Una introducción al libro: Guía para Invertir en Oro y Plata: Resumen

Y una entrada que espero os parezca interesante para reflexionar acerca del contenido del libro: Guía para Invertir en Oro y Plata: El Apocalipsis del Sistema Monetario

Un saludo.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (7 Feb 2012)

tropecientos dijo:


> Para quien le interese, 15 euros entrega en mano en Madrid.
> Mandar privado.



y con eso te compras un karlillo


----------



## hortera (4 Mar 2012)

yo acabo de pedir el libro, mas vale tarde... y me acabo de enterar que viene de USA , PaperbackshopUS, me ha salido por 11,37€, con los gastos de envio, tardan 10 dias o mas , a ver si me lo van a traer en ingles jeje


----------



## Los últimos españoles (11 Sep 2014)

Con toda mi caradura refloto este hilo para preguntar a los foreros si merece la pena leer este libro.
Si no voy mal, la edición es del 2008 (¡hace 6 años!), por lo que sin duda le hará falta un importante actualización.
La cuestión es que si vale la pena gastarse 8,54 € en un libro que, por lo que decíais, repasa un poco la historia y los fundamentos de la inversión en oro y plata. Intuyendo que a efectos prácticos no servirá de mucho.
Aparte de que todo lo que rodea a Kiyosaki&Friends desprende un ligero tufillo a autoayuda... ienso:


----------



## nicklessss (11 Sep 2014)

Rattus dijo:


> Con toda mi caradura refloto este hilo para preguntar a los foreros si merece la pena leer este libro.
> Si no voy mal, la edición es del 2008 (¡hace 6 años!), por lo que sin duda le hará falta un importante actualización.
> La cuestión es que si vale la pena gastarse 8,54 € en un libro que, por lo que decíais, repasa un poco la historia y los fundamentos de la inversión en oro y plata. Intuyendo que a efectos prácticos no servirá de mucho.
> Aparte de que todo lo que rodea a Kiyosaki&Friends desprende un ligero tufillo a autoayuda... ienso:



Vaya mala leche tiene este reflote...


----------



## Los últimos españoles (12 Sep 2014)

nicklessss dijo:


> Vaya mala leche tiene este reflote...



Bueno, quiero andar con cautela. Con tanto material que tenemos para leer hoy en dia, debido a internet, hay que seleccionar un poco a que dedica uno su tiempo de lectura.
Si nadie me da una valoración positiva no gastare ni tiempo ni dinero en leerlo


----------



## carloszorro (12 Sep 2014)

Desde que vi su curriculum y su forma de analizar un gráfico dejé de leer a ese engendro.


----------



## sakeo (12 Sep 2014)

Un libro muy recomendable, hace un repaso histórico del dinero y su función, lastima que perdí el libro a mitad de lectura. 
En cuanto pueda me lo vuelvo a comprar para terminar de leerlo. 

Enviado desde mi JY-G4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## racional (13 Sep 2014)

concepto erroneo, el oro y plata no es una inversion, es un seguro


----------



## carloszorro (13 Sep 2014)

racional dijo:


> concepto erroneo, *el oro y plata no es una inversion, es un seguro*



Por eso practicamente todas las plataformas de Forex permiten especular altamente apalancado con ellos. :rolleye:

Ningún cruce del Forex ha tenido tanta volatilidad durante la última década como el AG/USD o el AU/USD. Ninguno. 

Invertir en petroleo también es un seguro, a largo plazo siempre sube, pero mejor entrar al final de las ondas correctivas.


----------

